# Tons of links for webmasters



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Hope any of this can help you

~~~Free BulletinBoards/Forums
http://www.phpbb.com - phpBB2 (PHP, mySQL)
http://woltlab.de - wbb1 (PHP, mySQL)
http://yabb.info - YaBB SE (PHP, mySQL)
http://openbb.com - OpenBB2 (PHP,mySQL)
http://www.invisionboard.com - Ibforums (PHP,mySQL AND CGI)
http://forum.snitz.com Snitz Forum2000 (ASP) 
http://www.phorum.org/ - Phorum (PHP + MySQL; open source) 
http://www.xmbforum.com/ - XMB (PHP + MySQL) 
http://www.minibb.net/ - MiniBB (PHP + MySQL) 
http://www.mybboard.com/ - MyBB/DevBB (PHP, MySQL) 
http://www.xmbforum.com/ - XMB (PHP, mySQL
http://www.simplemessageboard.com/ - SMP (CFM, MSsql)
http://www.lokwa.com/ - lokwaBB (PHP, Mysql)
http://www.mercuryboard.com/ - MurcuryBoard (PHP, MySQL)
http://edge-programming.com/eboard/ - EBoard (PHP)
http://www.smartbb.net/ - SmartBB (PHP, Mysql)
http://www.myboard.co.uk/ - myBoard (PHP, MySQL)
http://mybboard.com - DevBB (PHP, mysql)
http://www.versiforum.com - VersiForum (ASP)

~~~Free Remotly Hosted Forums
http://upperboard.com/
http://www.proboards.com/
http://www.ezboard.com/
http://www.mycool.com 
http://www.guestforum.com/ 
http://www.voy.com/ 
http://www.dk3.com/ 
http://www.homepagetools.com/ultraboard 
http://www.swiftsolution.com/ 
http://groups.yahoo.com/ 
http://groups.msn.com/ 
http://bb.bbboy.net/ 
http://www.************.com/

~~~Free Subdomains
www.freeurl.com 
www.jwdx.com 
www.dot.tk 
www.v3.com 
www.hotredirect.com 
www.internetjump.com 
www.explode.to 
www.zdos.com 
www.webalias.com 
www.reduce.to 
www.warping.to 
www.gosurfto.com 
www.2000c.net 
www.shorturl.com 
www.has.it 
www.doze.to 
www.nigx.net 
www.1fx.net 
www.soar.to 
www.123redirect.com 
www.ipfox.com 
www.webweaver.nu 
www.ohgo.com 
www.url-redirection.org 
www.aliasnames.com 
www.get-2.com 
www.myredirector.com 
www.dot.nu 
www.tr.cx 
www.kickme.to 
www.rapworld.com/url/ 
www.dk3.com 
www.xiy.net 
www.url.animeumbrella.com 
www.suite.net/url.htm 
www.surftohere.com 
www.israd.net 
www.ontheweb.nu 
www.globalredirect.com 
www.flash.to 
www.zooming.to 
www.emu.vg 
www.linkworld.to 
www.rename.net 
www.url4life.com 
www.n2v.net 
www.nethop.com 
www.webmask.com 
www.heroffice.com 
www.crcpl.tsx.org 
www.guruguru.to 
www.iscool.net 
www.dkanet.com 
http://ne1.net 
www.uni.cc 
www.fr.fm 
www.d.bz
www.e33.de 
www.de.vu 
www.dd.vu 
www.6x.to 
www.b4.to 
www.b6.to 
www.h3.to 
www.thx.to 
www.rox.to 
www.faster.as 
www.hop2.de 
www.tsx.to 
www.tsx.org 
www.bootme.to 
www.2fbi.de 
www.ubb.cc 
www.IDz.net
http://zwap.to
www.xsub.ws
www.2b.to
www.elite.to
www.2fbi.de
www.suckz.de
www.b6.to
http://www.9cy.net/myred/signup.php 
http://r8.org
http://www.now.nu/
http://www.ef8.net

~~~Free Domains
http://www.dot.tk/ (redirection) 
http://www.uni.cc/ (redirection, webhosting, OR domain) 
http://www.ripn.net:8080/en/ (domain)
http://www.unonic.com
http://www.1millionfreedomains.com/ (requires reserve fee)

~~~Co-Brands
http://megagiga.com
http://portland.co.uk
http://www.communityarchitect.com/
http://www.muttle.com/

~~~Free FileStorage
http://java.isavvix.com/freeback.jsp
http://www.myplay.com/
http://www.sharemation.com/
http://www.staroffice.com/
http://www.storagevault.net/
http://www.tiomeg.com/
http://briefcase.yahoo.com/
http://www.zden.com/Signup.asp?ID=136463

~~~Free Pop3Mails
http://mail.uni.de 
http://quickemail.de 
http://gmx.net 
http://mypad.com 
http://kgb.cz 
http://amexmail.com 
http://freemail.web.de 
http://uyeler.mynet.com 
http://eng.mail.port.ru 
http://passagen.se 
http://-------- 
http://myrealbox.com 
http://mail.urbia.de 
http://my-mail.ch 
http://westonline.com 
http://mundomail.net 
http://www.hotpop.com 
http://webmail.berlin.de 
http://club.lemonde.fr 
http://emailcity.de 
http://mail.lycos.co.uk 
http://epost.de 
http://schondrin.de 
http://freemail.nl 
http://idlo.de 
http://saintmail.net 
http://topsurf.com 
http://uk2.net 
http://liquid2k.com 
http://dostmail.com 
http://china.com 
http://hotpop.com 
http://newmail.net 
http://mail.arabia.com 
http://mail.ofir.dk 
http://home.se 
http://epost.portalen.no 
http://runbox.com 
http://mail.tut.by

~~~Free Email for your site
http://bigmailbox.com
http://zzn.com
http://i-p.com
http://oemmail.com
http://www.gawab.com

~~~Free Counters/Stats for ur site
www.sitemeter.com
http://www.addfreestats.com
www.bravenet.com
www.admo.net
www.thecounter.com
http://www.extreme-dm.com/
http://www.nedstat.com/
www.stats4all.com
http://www.analogstats.com 
http://www.geocounter.net
www.webtrendslive.com 
http://www.okcounter.com 
http://www.vioclicks.com 
http://counter.bloke.com


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks websurfer...just got me a .tk domain for my site 

http://www.timlink.tk


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Cool .tk isn't good if your site uses cookies though, because the address stays in the bar, and that causes problems with log ins.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Good thing I don't use cookies then


----------

